# Peter could you help at all



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Peter please could you see my post and advise if at all possible.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=28;action=display;threadid=3686;start=msg48757#msg48757


----------

